# Black Walnut extract/flavoring need recommendation



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Up to now for my black walnut scones I've used the black walnut extract from Fantes. Perhaps I'm using too little to bring out its flavor. Can someone recommend a brand more strongly flavored.

For my 2C scone recipe:

*1/4C coarsely chopped walnuts*

*2C White Lily AP flour*

*leavener + egg for enrichment + salt*

*1C heavy cream*

*1 1/2 tsp black walnut extract*

Once mixed I allow a 20 minute rest before spooning out onto the baking pan and baking at 400-425F for 12-15 minutes.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

At Loranne oils you can get a black walnut candy oil, that's about as strong as you'll get, its much stronger the the an extract.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Minas6907 said:


> At Loranne oils you can get a black walnut candy oil, that's about as strong as you'll get, its much stronger the the an extract.


Whe doing a search at LorAnn Oils for *black walnut candy oil*, all that is displayed is
'*black walnut flavor for candy and baking*'. Is this what you meant?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

black walnut oil.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 3, 2012








1 Dram : 1.40

1 Ounce : 5.50

4 Ounce : 14.00

Super strength flavors: The site reads

LorAnn Oils - Concentrated Flavors (candy oils) for Candy, Chocolate and Baking

A Little Goes a Long Way with LorAnn's Super Strength Flavors! Our super strength flavors, also known as candy oils or candy flavors, are not oil-based and contain no vegetable oil. The term "candy oil" refers to a type of flavor that is concentrated and undiluted. These flavors are 3 to 4 times stronger than grocery store extracts. When substituting for extracts, use 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon for 1 teaspoon of extract. 1 dram = 1 teaspoon (approx.)

For applications where just a hint of flavor is needed, we suggest adding flavor by the drop using an Eyedropper until desired intensity is achieved.

LorAnn's super strength flavors:

No Artificial Sweeteners

Sugar Free (except Canadian Maple & Maple)

Gluten Free

Contain No Vegetable Oils

Certified Kosher by Star-K (Except Canadian Maple and Horchata)

Use these unsweetened super strength flavors for all your flavoring needs: Hard candy, chocolate, truffles, candy centers, fondant, frosting, ganache, fudge, cakes, cupcakes, cookies, brownies, sweet breads....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I just ordered some from Amazon.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

